

ProTip: alias tpoy=typo - christian_fei
http://christian-fei.com/protip-alias-tpoy-typo/

======
erobbins
I've had gerp and grpe aliased to grep for a long time.. works well

~~~
christian_fei
added to the list

------
hisham_hm
my favorite:

alias amke=make

~~~
christian_fei
ha, nice will add this to the lsit of tpyos

